#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   burnout-syndrom, panikstörung, insomnie >

## waro

hallo,
ich habe vor zehn tagen die diagnose: burnout-syndrom, panikstörung, insomnie
erhalten, bin seither bis auf weiteres krankgeschrieben. auslöser war nach meinung meines neurologen und meines hausartztes (ich teile diese meinung auch) die massive stressbelastung an meinem arbeitsplatz. zur behandlung wurde mir trittico retard 150 (davon ein drittel abends) verschrieben. schlafen kann ich
seit der einnahme sehr viel besser, allerdings brauche ich morgens so zwischen
eineinhalb und zwei stunden um einigermaßen in die gänge zu kommen. das würde sich mit der zeit bessern laut meinen ärtzten. ok, was aber viel schlimmer ist, dass ich seit der einnahme fast überhaupt nicht mehr autofahren kann. schon nach wenigen hundert metern überkommen mich bereits die symptome einer panikattacke wie atemnot, herzrasen, zittern und kribbeln am ganzen körper, die angst die kontrolle zu verlieren, schwindelgefühl etc. was mir eine weiterfahrt unmöglich macht! neuerdings ist es mir auch so ergangen obwohl ich nur mitgefahren bin. ich trau mich fast gar nicht mehr in ein fahrzeug einzusteigen.
ich habe diese woche eh noch einen termin bei meinem arzt,
wollte mich aber vorab hier erkundigen, vielleicht hat hier jemand schon ähnliches erlebt bzw. kennt irgendwer noch andere therapieansätze. 
vielen dank schon mal für eure antworten
gruß waro

----------


## katzograph

Hallo waro, 
für derartige Beschwerden sind einige Beschwerden geradezu symptomatisch. "....die angst die kontrolle zu verlieren....." Das ist eine davon. Etwas nicht mehr selbst kontrollieren zu können löst Angst bis hin zur Panik aus. Auf die Idee, etwas könnte auch funktionieren, wenn andere es kontrollieren und man selbst eben nicht, kommt man in diesem Zusatnd gar nicht mehr. Unser Leben ist aber nun mal auf Arbeitsteilung aufgebaut. Alles zu kontrollieren schafft ein einzelner nicht einmal im Ansatz und diese vergebliche Anstrengung empfindet er als Versagen und das macht ihm Angst. Wenn ich das schon nicht kann, was werde ich dann bald auch noch nicht mehr können? Dass er noch nie alles konnte und die Welt trotzdem nicht unterging, kann er nicht mehr erkennen. Wieder dahin zu kommen, dass man eben nicht alles kontrollieren kann und damit auch nicht Arbeit und Verantwortung für die ganze Welt zu übernehmen, oder wenigstens für die Halbe,  kann, ist das Ziel einer Behandlung gegen den Burn Out Effekt. Das erfordert aber auch die Einsicht des Kranken in die eigene "Schwäche".
Ich fürchte, daran mußt Du noch arbeiten. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## sei

Hi,
gehst du zu einem Allgemeinarzt? Ein Psychiater wäre da meiner Meinung nach am geeignetsten. Psychotherapie ist auch empfehlenswert, die kann helfen das alles zu Verstehen, Akzeptieren und den Umgang mit der Krankheit zu erlernen. Manchmal ist es auch gut sich aus dem Stress herauszunehmen, evtl. Krankschreibung da muss abgewogen werden, ob der weiterhin anhaltende Stress bei der Arbeit verkraftet werden kann oder die Symptomatik dadurch verschlimmert wird.
Geduld brauchst du eine ganze Menge, mit Pille rein gesunde Psyche kommt raus ist da nix. Tabletten können nur abmildern, über die Zeit helfen, manchmal sogar solange bis sich die Krankheit gebessert hat aber in der Regel muss man selber noch einiges mehr dazu tun um dauerhafte Besserung zu erreichen. An sich selber kontinuierlich arbeiten und auch eine Therapie die dabei unterstützt sind meist das a und o., schon alleine um zu vermeiden das es noch einmal soweit kommt bzw. zu lernen wie man effektiv gegensteuern kann.

----------


## faberge

Hallo Waro,
deine Syptome kann ich sehr gut nachempfinden. Bei mir war es das letzte Jahr so. Herzrasen, Schwindel, Druckgefühl in der Brust, Atemnot- besonders beim Autofahren, Kopfschmerz und immer wieder Angst. Begonnen hat das, als meine Umsätze in der Selbstständigkeit zurückgingen, und die Existenzangst sich breit machte. Erste Reaktion meines Körpers war Schuppenflechte am ganzen Körper - einfach schrecklich!! Das habe ich nun dank Kortison weg bekommen, jedoch diese Panikattaken blieben. Der Psychologe konnte mir nicht helfen. Trotz gesunder Ernährung, etwas Sport und positivem Denken gab es keine grundlegende Besserung. Dann las ich etwas von der QE-Methode, die Quantenheilung. Vorab meine Einstellung - Ich lehne jede Quaksalberei, Gottesanbetung und Scharlatanerie ab. Diese Quantenheilung jedoch, im Netz gibts dazu ein paar nützliche Links, beruht darauf, die Gedanken aus dem Kopf zu bekommen. Ständig denkt man irgend etwas, nie ist der Kopf frei. Durch diese QE-Methode gehst Du in den Alphazustand der absoluten Ruhe und lernst dabei, an nichts, ja gar nichts, zu denken. Frei von diesen Gedanken kann dein innerstes Bewußtsein in Aktion treten und Deine kranke, von Sorgen geplagte Seele heilen. Am Anfang dachte ich auch son Mist, hab mir aber dann doch die Audiodateien reingezogen, wo einem die Methode erklärt wird. Wenn Du Dir also jeden Tag mindestens eine halbe Stunde dafür Zeit nimmst, wirst Du merken, dass Dein Körper dies dankend annimmt. Dieses "an nichts denken" kann man auch über den Tag verteilt immer wieder lernen. Durch QE (von Frank Kinsley entwickelt) kann Dein innerstes Bewußtsein auch andere heilen... Doch das geht wohl fürs erste zu weit. Falls dich diese Methode interessiert, kann ich gerne Infos weitergeben. Mir hat es geholfen und hilft es noch.
Alles Gute für Dich!
Gruß faberge

----------


## dreamchaser

Jeder hat jeder einen anderen Therapiebedarf, und oft braucht es auch verschiedene Therapeuten, bis man für sich den Richtigen gefunden hat. Man kann also nicht, nachdem man nur bei einem Therapeuten war, sagen, dass einem die Therapie generell nicht geholfen hat. 
Es gibt auch noch weitere Methoden, sich zu entspannen, z.B. die Muskelrelaxation nach Jakobson, Autogenes Training oder Imagnation. Zu allem gibt es günstige CDs im Handel oder diverse Kurse, in denen man die Methode erlernt (nicht jeder kommt mit jeder Methode gut klar) und dann immer wieder für sich im Alltag anwenden kann.

----------


## Pianoman

@faberge   

> Dann las ich etwas von der *QE-Methode*, die Quantenheilung. Vorab meine  Einstellung - Ich lehne jede Quaksalberei, Gottesanbetung und  Scharlatanerie ab.

 *Quantenheilung*  ist allerhöchsten die erfolgreiche Therapie von Senk-, Spreiz- und  Knickfuß, sowie Fersensporn und Fußpilz, sonst aber nur esoterischer  Mumpiz.  
Ich bitte Sie höflich, sich kurz die Regeln zum HoN-Code anzuschauen, zu  dessen Einhaltung sich dieses Forum verpflichtet hat.  
Pianoman (Mod.)

----------


## claudi

Hallo Waro 
Hatte auch ein sehr schlimmes Burnout vor ein paar Monaten und hab mich noch nicht ganz davon erholt.
Das Trittico kenne ich gut, hatte es schon paar Mal. Mir war am Anfang, auch total schwindlig davon, zwei Wochen lang, lief ich wie besoffen, aber danach besserte es.
Panikanfälle kenne ich auch seit ein paar Monate, aber dagegen hat mir mein Arzt: Xanax retard verschrieben. Seither ist es viel besser. Die Gefahr, dass man mit denen nach einigen Wochen abhängig wird, besteht zwar. Aber sehr wichtig ist es dann, dass man sie einfach langsam wieder reduziert zum Absetzen.
In Notfallsituationen nehme ich ein Temesta, das beruhigt mich auch nach etwa 1 Stunde.
Auch kann ich bei Panik meinem Arzt, meiner psychiatrischen Spitex telefonieren, oder ich ging auch schon mal selber in die Notfallstation im Spital, um mich zu beruhigen.
Das muss man so ausprobieren und herausfinden, was einem am besten geht.
Und vor allem finde ich es sehr wichtig, wenn du das mit deinem Arzt besprechen kannst. 
Die Panikattacken zeigen mir einfach deutlich, dass ich eben noch nicht so belastbar bin und schauen muss, dass ich nicht unter Druck gerate. ZB. nicht viele Termine auf ein mal abmachen, sondern lernen, die Kräfte einzuteilen und lernen auf die eigenen Grenzen Rücksicht zu nehmen.---- Ich weiss, das ist leichter gesagt als getan. Es ist nicht immer einfach.
Aber man lernt immer dazu. 
Ich wünsche Dir sehr viel Kraft und Geduld, einen Zusammenbruch braucht seine Zeit, bis alles wieder gut ist, das habe ich zwungenerweise auch lernen müssen. Schliesslich ist das auch das Ergebnis von Jahrelanger Überarbeitung und das bessert nicht Heute auf Morgen. 
Versuche Dir Zeit zu geben, auch für Dich selber und gut ist auch, viel Spazieren in der Natur, wo es ruhig ist. 
Viel Erfolg und liebe Grüsse
Claudia

----------


## faberge

> *Quantenheilung*  ist allerhöchsten die erfolgreiche Therapie von Senk-, Spreiz-  und Knickfuß, sowie Fersensporn und Fußpilz, sonst aber nur esoterischer  Mumpiz.
> Pianoman (Mod.)

 Falls Sie sich die Mühe gemacht hätten, sich in dieses Thema  hineinzulesen, bzw. zu hören, würden Sie nicht von esotherischem Mumpitz  schreiben. Der Beitrag auf Wikipedia ist wirklich unter aller ...  
Ich mag Menschen, die ohne genaue Kenntnis des Themas, eine Sache nur  vom hören-sagen beurteilen, und alles Neue als Mumpitz hinstellen. "Was  der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht." 
Quantenheilung, so wie ich sie verstehe und praktiziere, beruht einzig  und allein darauf, krankmachende Gedanken und Einstellungen aus dem  eigenen Kopf zu verbannen, also den Kopf frei zu bekommen. Nichts mit  Göttern oder Heilern, die erwarten, dass der Patient einen bestimmten  Glauben oder ein wesensveränderndes Dogma annimmt und danach lebt. 
Wenn wir das Kind mal beim Namen nennen, dann besteht doch das  Burnout-Syndrom aus Ängsten, Unsicherheiten und daraus resultierender Panik, die der Erkrankte  immer wieder vor seinem geistigen Auge sieht und erlebt. Vielerlei familiäre,  berufliche und gesellschaftliche Themen können Auslöser sein.  
Besonders wenn Betroffene allein leben, meiden Sie zunehmend  gesellschaftliche Kontakte, igeln sich ein, und verfallen ohne Hilfe immer wieder in das  gleiche und immer wiederkehrende krankmachende Denkschema. 
Genau hier setzt die QE-Methode an. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

----------


## wfroeh

@_Pianoman_
bei QE = Quantenheilung liegst peinlicherweise völlig daneben; si ta cuisses .... 
Lies doch od. frag mal dreamchaser, die (siehe oben) u.a. Imaginationstechniken u. Entspannungstechniken erwähnt und zieh deinen Beitrag zurück; der blamiert dich. 
Info: neben QE haben wir eine Reihe von anderen wirksamen Interventionen bei burn-out und Co., wie EFT, TFT, NAEM, ESM, etc. Übersichten in Amazon unter "Susanne Marx" od. "Dr. Fred Gallo", "Michaela Bartosch" zu finden. EFT wird auch "Klopfakupressur" genannt, wobei u.a. "Dr. Fred Gallo" (Arzt) auch empirische Beweise liefert. 
Die Genannten wären qualifiziert, QE und die anderen Heilungsverfahren zu erläutern; denn es ist nicht alles "Esoterik", was hier einer mit "Mumpitz" etikettiert.

----------

